# IRI 11-23/24-2008 (Strange low tide)



## hengstthomas (Nov 24, 2008)

You guys getting tired of these repetitous reports yet ? 

I got to IRI at about 7:30pm and the water was low like it was low tide but low tide wasnt until around midnight .. I had Schoolies rushing the beach and chasing Silversides and Sand Eels right on the Sand ..
I rig up a 4" Bunker Tsunami and went to work 






No rips and the water was calm as GLASS and oddly enough the fisg cooperated  ..





I continued to catch Stripers until Low slack ..





At slack low tide I put the lure retrieval tool to work and got a few Swimbaits  ..





I never threw a Pink/Chartruese Tsunami before and it was calling me and guess what decided to hit that 5" Tsunami ..





Got a few Shad both snagged and caught in the mouth ..





Got tired of the Shad so I went back to the 4" Bunker Tsunami .. Took me about 30 minutes to land a fish ..





Had a visitor come check me out ..










The bite died so I went to the rail and just pounded small schoolies from 12 to 24 inches on the 4" Bunker Tsunami .. I tried the 6" PM without a strike so I went back to the Tsunami and continued to catch schoolies .. At about 4am the tide was ripping and no more surface action and the bite died so I went back to the back side and again it was ON !!




















I continued to catch them until the sky started to turn Blue and again the bite died so I go back to the rail and longline .. It was high tide and slack .. Thr rig came straight back with no drift .. Funny thing is that the guys to my left were catching fish and even a keeper came out at slack tide ???
Anyhow I squeezed in and got bite after bite but could not hook up .. I switched to a 5 ounce sinker and the hook point found its mark again and again but no Keepers ..
When the tide started to roll the bite just died .. ODD because it usually the other way around ??
I packed up and left at about 9:30am ..
In the 14 hours I was there I landed somewhere in the neighborhood of 70 to 80 fish with the average being about 18 inches with some as small as 10 inches and 1 at 27 inches and a few in the 25/26 inch range .

On my way home I saw that Big OLD Eagle and tried to sneak up on him but he spooked and my camera would not ZOOM in .. Must be some sand in the lens 
I did get this shot ..





Then I saw what he was after 















Another great night


----------



## Zum (Nov 24, 2008)

Hammered them again.Way to go.


----------



## Jim (Nov 24, 2008)

You make me laugh......You ever sleep?


----------



## DocWatson (Nov 24, 2008)

Jim said:


> ......You ever sleep?



Doesn't seem like it. :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 24, 2008)

I want my blue swim bait back - it was lucky (for the fish, not me)


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice report and catchin' ! 8)


----------



## russ010 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey which Under Armor gloves do you have? Do they help keep your hands warm and dry? I gotta get me a pair of something...


----------



## mtnman (Nov 24, 2008)

glad to see someone is catching fish, The water is weird here these days but this rain and snow we are getting should help out alot. Congrats on the fish!


----------



## Jim (Nov 24, 2008)

russ010 said:


> Hey which Under Armor gloves do you have? Do they help keep your hands warm and dry? I gotta get me a pair of something...




Looks like the liner glove that I have. answer no and no IMO. Better than nothing though.


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey, I think those pink ones are me and Dave's, well they were anyway. You are a maniac, those fish know you by name at this point. Keep it up, you are lucky to live so close to such a sweet spot =P~


----------



## hengstthomas (Nov 25, 2008)

russ010 said:


> Hey which Under Armor gloves do you have? Do they help keep your hands warm and dry? I gotta get me a pair of something...


https://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/en/mens/accessories/gloves/pid8000028-UA-Field-Player-Glove/8000028-003


----------



## hengstthomas (Nov 25, 2008)

Jim said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey which Under Armor gloves do you have? Do they help keep your hands warm and dry? I gotta get me a pair of something...
> ...


The one I got are "Cold Gear" anot not liners but they are thin .. The rubber grips sure helps and the "Snot Guard" although sounds gross is pretty handy


----------



## hengstthomas (Nov 25, 2008)

Jim said:


> You make me laugh......You ever sleep?


Sleep is way Over Rated  I just pass out


----------



## hengstthomas (Nov 25, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> I want my blue swim bait back - it was lucky (for the fish, not me)


Sure you can have it back and the 3 that I still have from last year


----------



## hengstthomas (Nov 25, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Hey, I think those pink ones are me and Dave's, well they were anyway. You are a maniac, those fish know you by name at this point. Keep it up, you are lucky to live so close to such a sweet spot =P~


Yepp and Yepp


----------

